# ECM/TCM Mismatch PO614 2003 VW Jetta AEG



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello,
I recently just posted a no start issue i was having with a 2003 VW Jetta 2.0. I came to the assumption the ECU junk. I was correct in that criteria. The check engine light does illuminate now. I tried starting it around 3-4 times. It does start now but... It shuts off immediately after about 3-5 seconds. But also now the check engine light does not light up again. So I tried to scan the ecu it does scan now (before with old ecu it would not communicate) it threw a PO614 ECM/TCM Mismatch. Any ideas on the cause of this and could this be a reason for it to not stay running. Also the ECU I got the part numbers are the exact same. Im a ABA guy so this AEG stuff is AHHHH!!!
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ECM/TCM Mismatch PO614 2003 VW Jetta AEG (VWLover1985)*

Even though the part number is the same, perhaps one is for an automatic and one is for a manual? Maybe there is a way to recode the current ECU to match your transmission. 
I know that is possible to do with a Mk3 but I am unsure if you can do it with a Mk4.


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, im gonna have to check that out. I know that is possible to do with a mk3 I have ran into that before. The place I got the ECU from is a repitable VW place so I will have to check it out tommorw morning. Its kinda a odd situation that I have never ran into before. I also forgot to add that a light and a buzzer sounds when I leave the key in the ignition in the on position for a 30+ secs or so. The light looks like a alarm light its a car with a key going through it. Like I said im not a MK4 guy or I have never owned one.


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far. Maybe I can get some more input on the precise problem.


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lets keep this one up there


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok so here is a update. I found the coil had a crack in it and it looks like it was tampered with in the past. So I had a extra laying around, I put it on now the car runs for around 30sec and then shuts off. The check engine light also does function now. It let me in to read a code now and im throwing a PO321 which seems to me to be a faulty crank shaft positioning sensor. Sounds like a good place to start?


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally got my Vag-Scan Tool to work, it seems I am throwing a PO1570- Immoblizer is blocking engine start. But... Is that a old code maybe? And my problem could actually be the CPS?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWLover1985)*

Sounds like you have 2 issues. One from the CPS which is causing the engine to stop after 30 minutes and one from the immobilizer causing the engine to die within 1-2 seconds.
Do a full scan and see if the instrument panel or immobilizer has an codes. If no codes, I would take both battery cables off and connect the positive and negative cables together for 30 seconds and then reattach them to the battery and see if it starts up normally.
If the engine still dies after running for 30 minutes, you will probably need the CPS.


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

I did the good old touch the positive and negative trick yesterday and came up with nothing. I have a cheapie Memoscan vag tool to access throttle body calibrations stuff like that. It lets me get into the immobolizer to adapt the new ecu to the immobolizer but I keep gettin a error. So I called the dealer and they said they would charge me $42.00 to readapt the immobolizer to the ECU. I do alot of work with the dealer as I own a garage and I buy alot of cars from the auction mainly all VWs. But I will post the outcome in about 2-3 hours. Im thinking the immobolizer was cutting out the CPS. If not when I get it back I will just throw one on anyways. I hate taking stuff to the dealer when im a mechanic myself but sometimes you just cant help it.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWLover1985)*

Let us know what happens


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (VWLover1985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLover1985* »_it seems I am throwing a PO1570- Immoblizer is blocking engine start. But... Is that a old code maybe? And my problem could actually be the CPS?


You know the funny thing about these newer cars.... hey actually tell you what the problems is.








Hilarious, I know.
Although, considering you are coming from an ABA, I will cut you a little slack.
So here is some VERY valuable information pertaining to your problem.
Starting in 2000, All vw models have an Immobilizer. This is to prevent car theft. The Immobilizer system taps into the ECU and the instrument cluster. If EITHER one of these are replaced, the Immobilizer MUST be reprogrammed.
Unfortunately you can only do that if you have your SKC (Secret Key Code).
If you do not already have your SKC, It is not possible to get it from the dealership.
I'm not going to get into it, but it is VERY VERY difficult to get your SKC.
The fact that you just jumped into replacing parts in your car without fully knowing what you are doing spells bad news.
But here is some confirmation as to your problem:
Ross-Tech page on ECU swapping on Immobilizer equipped vehicles
Good luck fixing your car.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A 2003 is not AEG, 100% positive, I know the AEGs ECUs are not dependent on transmission type, but I do think the later DBW cars are.
You might want to check everything over again, what ECU P/N came with the car and what is in the car now?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

So what's the word?


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (97VWJett)*

like to know as well. Will I need this code to turn off the immobilizer when I swap ECU's as well?


----------



## VWLover1985 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

I didnt just jump into replacing parts? The ecu was no good to begin with so I had to replace it. The only thing I have bought for the car was the ecu. The other misc; parts I put on was just stuff I had laying around. Not sure what you mean by the comment "not knowing what your doing" but... If the part is bad why not replace it? As you will see below I wound up replacing the CPS any way.
I got the problem sorted out. I reprogrammed the immobilizer to match the ECU using a Vag-Com. I drove the car for about 2-3 hours and I popped another CEL "Crank Shaft Positioning Sensor". Replaced it and now im good to go.


----------

